# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Bactérias Boas / Bactérias Más

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Todo o ser vivo durante a sua vida vive sujeito a agressão de bactérias e virus no seu dia-a-dia. É o seu sistema imunitário que ao longo do tempo lhe vai criando anti-corpos que no seu sistema imunitário criam as resistências para lutar contra esses parasitas que usualmente estão presentes no habitat onde reside.

É sabido que nós europeus, se formos para Africa estamos susceptiveis de apanhar doenças tipicas de lá, apenas pelo facto de o nosso sistema imunológico não ter desenvolvido ou adaptado ao longo do tempo a virus e bactérias tipicas de lá.

Toda esta pequena introdução serviu-me apenas para levantar a seguinte questão, principalmente aos defensores do uso da agua natural.

Será que os peixes que adquirimos estão adaptados imunológicamente para se defenderem das novas estirpes a que são confrontados caractristicamente tipicas do mar Atlantico?

As bastérias existentes no mar do pacifico são as mesmas que as existentes no mar Atlantico?

São algumas das minhas duvidas

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Julio.

Penso que esse ponto de vista em relação à nossa humanidade não poderá ser incluido na realidade oceanica, não existe nada mais fluido, interligado, e grandeoso como todos os oceanos do planeta.

Se existe uma bacteria ou virus no ponto "A" em algumas semanas ela estará no ponto "B" devido às correntes oceanicas, o seu desenvolvimento está ligado a certos parametros tal como a temperatura e a seres as quais necessitam para viver.

E as migrações de peixes, mamiferos e aves marinhas que ocorrem pelo planeta, não estariam estas especies sujeitas às mesmas leis da nossa realidade humana?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor

Sim. É uma realidade.

Mas como justificar andarem as autoridades preocupadas com o virus das aves?
Porque as doenças tipicas de Africa não serem comuns no nosso continente?
Porque não há por cá malária?
Encontras sardinhas no pacifico?
Encontras Hepathus na nossa costa?

Cada uma das espécies não tem um desenvolvimento imunológico adaptado ás agressões a que está sujeito? São as mesmas? As mesmas espécies? As mesmas agressões?


São muitas duvidas que eu tenho....... LOL

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bom ponto de vista.

Em relação à gripe das aves foi uma nova estirpe que surgio no oriente (como todas as novas estirpes devido à enorme interacção entre animais e seres humanos em condições deploraveis que faz com que os virus consigam passar a barreira das especies) semelhante à gripe espanhola durante a 1ª grande guerra, mas neste caso nas aves podendo passar para os seres humanos, e por as aves voarem e migrarem para novas paragens é esta a razão da preocupação das autoridades.

Na minha opinião todos os seres devido a milhões de anos de evolução necessitam dos parametros correctos para o seu desenvolvimento, por esta razão um virus do pacifico não tem as mesmas condiçoes que tem no atlantico quer em termos de temperatura quer em animais que os possam servir de hospedeiros.

No local onde existem hepatus, concerteza existem virus que os utilizem com hospedeiros... se no atlantico não existir hepatus, logo não existem virus que os podem atacar, nomeadamente na agua da nossa costa.

Concerteza existem outros virus no atlantico, mas a biologia e imunidade dos seres de recife a que estes poderiam atacar é tão diferente que uma infecção seria muito dificil de ocorrer, e eventualmente acabariam por sucumbir por não terem encontrado hospedeiro.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Temos que primeiro distinguir entre doenças infecciosas ou infecto-contagiosas que são provocadas por virus fungos e bacterias e doenças parasitarias que são provocadas por protozoarios( Cryptocaryum,Amyloodinium ) , vermes( trematodos , nematodos, cestodos ) e crustaceos( piolho ) .
As doenças bacterianas e fungicas são geralmente infecções opurtunisticas. Significa isto que ocorrem por exemplo quando o peixe tem uma ferida provocada por traumatismo ou por parasitas. Esta quebra da integridade da pele que age como primeira barreira fisica e imunologica contra as infecções permite a entradad das bacterias. Se depois o sistema imunitario do peixe estiver em boas condições a infecção é debelada . Se não as bacterias proliferam,produzem toxinas que invadem a corrente sanguinea causando septicemia.
As bacterias e os virus evoluem e modificam-se de acordo com o ambiente e o hospedeiro. É por esta forma que as bacterias adquirem por exemplo resistençia aos antibioticos. è por um mecanismo semelhante que os animais adquirem resistençias a certas infecções . Passa tudo por uma modificação genetica minima que ou altera proteinas , receptores, paredes de celulas , enzimas, elemetos do sistema imunitario etc.
Os factores externos, como a temperatura , humidade etc vão também limitar geograficamente a distribuição dos agentes patogenicos, virus ,bacterias , parasitas, tal com faz com outras especies , em virtude da sua tolerançia a esses factores. Muitas vezes as diferenças são subtis, como por exemplo a coloração ( peixes do mesmo genero ou ate da mesma especie com colorações diferentes conforme a distribuição geografica ),noutros casos a especie é a mesma porque admite uma grande variação destes factores e noutros casos a especie é endemica porque apenas existe num determinado local que apresenta as condições para ela existir. E isto passa-se com todas as especies desde o reino animal ,vegetal , bacterias, fungos parasitas etc.
Por vezes como no caso da gripe das aves ou do ebola os virus sofrem mutações que lhe permitem invadir e multiplicarem-se noutro hospedeiro de especie diferente. Isto até se passa dxentro do mesmo hospedeiro , em que um virus intestinal inofensivo ganha modifica-se sob certas condiçoes e ganha tropismo par a cavidade abdominal e toracica proicvoncando doença e morte na maioria dos casos como acontece com o virus da peritonite infecciosa felina. A maioria dos gatos tem este coronavirus intestinal sem qualquer problema , mas em alguns gatos serm se saber porquê o virus ganha capacidade de invadir a cavidade abdominal.





> Mas como justificar andarem as autoridades preocupadas com o virus das aves?
> Porque as doenças tipicas de Africa não serem comuns no nosso continente?
> Porque não há por cá malária?
> Encontras sardinhas no pacifico?
> Encontras Hepathus na nossa costa?
> 
> Cada uma das espécies não tem um desenvolvimento imunológico adaptado ás agressões a que está sujeito? São as mesmas? As mesmas espécies? As mesmas agressões?


Acho que isto responde às tuas questões.
No exemplo concreto da malaria a principal razão reside nofacto de o insecto vector da doença - Plasmodium- só existir nos tropicos ( temperatura + humidade). Mas mesmo nos tropicos existem alguns individuos naturalmente resistentes à malária. 
De resto Darwin explica. Os mais adaptados sobrevivem. O virus das aves pelso vistos arrajou um mecanismo intelegente de adaptação . saltar de espécie . E curisamente o objectivo de um virus ou parasita nunca é matar o hospedeito . è apenas servir-se dele. Se ele morre até é uma chatice porque tem que procurar outro . Então com o tempo há uma adaptação por que um reforça o sistema imunitário ( o hospedeiro ) e outro atenua a sua agressividade ( o parasiTa ) ou até salta de espécie.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O ponto de vista do Victor quanto a mim não pode ser mais bem conseguido! Se existem parasitas por cá que não existem noutros locais, eles também não estarão preparados para "atacar" os bichos que não são locais - sei que os parasitas são muito mais adaptáveis que a maior parte dos seres, mas é sem dúvida um bom ponto de vista...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Antes de mais obrigado pela vossa participação neste tópico.

Como poderão imaginar, este tópico dá apenas seguimento a uma tentativa de expormos algumas das vantagens ou desvantagem de usarmos água da nossa costa.

Vitor




> No local onde existem hepatus, concerteza existem virus que os utilizem com hospedeiros





> se no atlantico não existir hepatus, logo não existem virus que os podem atacar, nomeadamente na agua da nossa costa.


Será que não haverá outros? Virus/Bactérias
Serão estes inofensivos apenas porque não conhecem o hospedeiro?

Rui




> De resto Darwin explica. Os mais adaptados sobrevivem.


Correcto Rui. Mas, estarão as especies do pacifico preparadas para se defender de novas agressões, como as que estarão sujeitas a virus/bactérias, provavelmente introduzidas no nosso aquario oriundas de águas do da nossa costa?

Não será uma água de osmose, salinada com um bom sal, muito mais inocua para esses animais?

Permanecem estas minhas duvidas... :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Correcto Rui. Mas, estarão as especies do pacifico preparadas para se defender de novas agressões, como as que estarão sujeitas a virus/bactérias, provavelmente introduzidas no nosso aquario oriundas de águas do da nossa costa?


Quanto a virus e bacterias *conhecidos* que afectam os peixes eles são ubiquitarios, isto é são as mesmas nos diferentes oceanos. E no caso das bacterias elas são geralmente opurtunistas. O virus mais conhecido é o Lymohocystis e afecta sobretudo peixes anjos e borboletas apos o tramsporte quando estºao imunodeprimidos pelo stress. Acho que quando muito oproblema em usar agua na nossa costa tem a ver com microalgas e toxinas que possam aparecer em determinadas epocas do ano e em certas zonas. Durante essa altura não deve ser colectada.
Eu no meu aquario fiz 5000 litros de água inicialmente com o sal Crystal Marine Mix  e depois fiz apenas uma muda de água com 400 litros deágua natural do raso com ajudada malta. planeio fazer outra igual em Outubro se o mar deixar.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui




> Acho que quando muito oproblema em usar agua na nossa costa tem a ver com microalgas e toxinas


Alem disso, que acredito que tambem possam afectar os sistemas imunológicos dos animais, não será possivel tambem o ataque de possiveis mutações de batérias e virus adaptados ás condições do nosso habitat? Isto além de outros possivelmente inexistentes no mar do Pacifico?




> Eu no meu aquario fiz 5000 litros de água inicialmente com o sal Crystal Marine Mix e depois fiz apenas uma muda de água com 400 litros deágua natural


Entendo.

Procuraste colonizar essa tua agua (quase 5%) e estou certo que ciente do risco dessa introdução. E porque não encheste o aquario todo ele com água natural?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eh pá Juca ,porque acartar 5000lt de água é muita fruta. Eu adoro peixes mas não sou maluco  :JmdFou2:  . Mas ainda ontem montei um de 450 litros a um amigo meu e enchi tudo com água natural.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:  




> Eh pá Juca ,porque acartar 5000lt de água é muita fruta. Eu adoro peixes mas não sou maluco


É uma boa razão Rui. Pouco cientifica, mas uma boa razão. :KnSourire28:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Juca.

Acabamos por voltar à velha questão... a agua natural... é uma discussão que já foi levada ao extremo em todos os aspectos em varios topicos.

Pessoalmente utilizo sempre agua natural... sempre..., uso porque vivo perto do mar mas também porque quando a passei a usar notei uma grande diferença nos corais... abrem todos sem exepção ao maximo, coisa que não acontecia com sal sintectico.

Claro que existem alguns riscos nomeadamente o das algas, mas estas apenas surgem num curto espaço de tempo durante a primavera, mas tudo depende do local onde colactamos a agua.

E o Sal Sintectico, não poderá ter metais pesados e outros minerias em quantidades tão grandes que poderam ser um risco ainda maior para a fauna dos nossos aquarios?

Pessoalmente não acredito que o homem consiga "imitar" a natureza a este nivel, porque usar a imitação quando podemos usar o original?!

A unica coisa que posso dizer é experimenta... vais ver que não te vais arrepender.

Eu já usei as duas, e a agua natural é de longe bem melhor que a sintectica.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor


Compreendo os teus argumentos, mas não pretendia juntar os tópicos.

A questão aqui é apenas se há ou não há inconvenientes biologicos na mistura de várias faunas de varias origens e na sua consequente capacidade de "adaptação" imunológica face aos novos ás especificidades biológicas dos novos habitates.

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

bem ao ler este topico começei a pensar muito na questão agua natural vs. sal sintetico, mas entendo todos os riscos e beneces da utilização de agua natural será que o tratamento dessa agua com uma uv alem de retirar os potenciais perigos tambem eliminaria as beneces da agua natural?
Que solução será mais indicada?

Acho que têm uma certa razao estas duvidas no meu ponto de vista   :Admirado:  , pois antes de dar o paço em direcção aos reefs quero ter o máximo de informação e o menos de duvidas.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Vitor:

Onde é que vais apanhar a tua água?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Luis.

Geralmente vou a cabo raso em cascais pois trabalho perto do local.

Aqui na zona o local mais seguro é no Meco, mas nesta altura do ano é complicado devido ao elevado nº de banhistas.

Nesta altura o meu conselho vai para o Cabo Raso, é mais longe mas consegues colectar... e a agua é 5*****

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Hummm eu tenho RV do Atlantico e Pacifico, no meu caso nunca pensei no assunto achei vantajoso ter diversidade, tambem tenho Corais de ambos os Oceanos  :Admirado:  

Eu concordo com Vitor


> porque usar a imitação quando podemos usar o original?!


ASW para mim e muito inferior a NSW. Alem de metais pesados as vezes surge problemas serios como tivem-os aqui no EU e no Canada algum tempo atras com IO com niveis de alk nos 40dKH !

----------

